# 

## Tommy1979

Witam, może problem jest błahy i nie wymaga aż użycia forum jednak pozwolę sonie utworzyć ten temat.  Otóż problem jest następujący. Bateria kuchenna z Ikei lub po naszemu ikeły- model Lagan. Pojawiła się nieszczelność w połączeniu zagniatanym wężyka zasilającego po stronie nakrętki 3/8". Naprawa wydaje się prosta i sprowadza się do wymiany wężyka , jednak wolał bym kupić najpierw wężyk niż demontować ten który jest "na wzór". Od dołu baterii nie widać typowych króćców tylko płytkę mocowaną na śrubę imbusową. Czy ktoś z Was wie może jaki typ złącza może być po stronie baterii? Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## wiesiek6308

Standardowy tak jak w każdej.

----------


## Tommy1979

No to super, na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda to na jakiś chińsko-szwedzki patent stąd pytanie. Po prostu nigdy wcześniej nie widziałem baterii w której niema bezpośredniego dostępu do wężyków tylko znikają one za metalową płytką.

----------


## wiesiek6308

Nawet w tych bateriach w których widać końcówki wężyków wymiana ich następuje dopiero po demontażu baterii. Jeżeli masz paragon to REKLAMUJ, dlaczego masz ponosić koszty z własnej kieszeni.

----------

